# A Very Happy Thanksgiving to Patti and Grimm!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

As you all know, Grimm has been bunking at Camp Dimock in CT, as he completes his journey home.
The nice thing about being an hour away?
Visitation rights!








(and someone for me to talk dog to all weekend!







)

Ok, the first pics were blurry! (My digital is slow, and Grimm was moving fast!


























"My Momma's here! Thank you Unky Ris!"









The Chaos of the Pack in Motion!
(Sorry Patti!







Grab a Chair!







)









"Doing my job...."



























Is it a boy thing to raid the fridge at midnight????

















My lesson in measuring out BARF diet, with Grimm supervising!









Miss Tasha, trying to engage Grimm in a "Who has the longest tongue" contest!

















Grimm, smiling in his sleep, while we sat in the office.









"If that Sable doesn't work for you, this Blonde will follow you home!"

















"I has duh Humpy Blanket!







"









Toy Time with Mom!









"I wub Toy Time!"









The Dimock pack







Patti. She's a good snuggle!









But Grimm







his Momma the most! 









Thank you Patti! Your insights, demos, and complete acceptance of the Pack gave me the right energy when I needed it the most! Grimm will always have a play group, and I am looking forward to many midnight ramblings!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

it's so good to see patti and grimm together again; i bet there were lots of tears of happiness at this reunion
welcome home patti and grimm


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

AWW THESE are SO NICE!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Grimm looks so happy to have his mom back! 

You have a beautiful pack


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Grimm looks so happy-every pic he has a smile on his face, and of course so does Patti. Thank you for sharing, and what you are doing for them.
I am glad they were together to give Thanks!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

what great pictures!!! and a wonderful reunion )))


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

So is he back with Patti or was it just a visit.I bet they were both glad to see each other.
Is this why the beach meet up was with out the pack?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Oh Patti - how wonderul to see you and your boy together! Great pictures and that most certainly looks like a house full of doggies that I would love to live with. Great crew, Jess!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

This visit was the BEST Thanksgiving gift, ever!! Jess's warm home and friendly, easygoing, welcoming family made me feel right at home! the pack? Oh, lemme tell you--spectacular, strong, drivey, intelligent dogs who think outside the box! Each of these Fidelco girls has the mind and hardness to make fully executive decisions for their handlers during work in real-life situations. Seeing strong nerves, determination, resilience and drive was a thrill in these dogs, but each also had such an egnaging personality to match the uncanny intelligence and take-charge 'tudes. It was a treat! Okay, and, I am in LOVE with







Frodo, the resident boy-toy in his "cosmopolitan studio apartment!" His whole vibe is "happy-cute, happy-cute!"









Being allowed to share a meal with the wonderful Dimock clan, to laugh and talk dogs, to learn by watching Jess _expertly_ manage a surging tsunami







of very drivey hard tough cookie dogs... what an experience!









OH MAN, does Jess cook a GREAT turkey dinner with all the trimmings, too!







I even managed to score leftovers-- bonus!!








Jess is one talented chef.









And the star of my heart, my Grimmi-- Jess is taking ideal care of my boy. He is intergrated fulkly into a family with kids, dogs, cats, adults, visiting relatives, andhe loves them all. He is trusted and loved. He is understood. He is happy and thriving under Jess's care.

Nothing in the world is as miraculous to me as the happy, eager, chimp-like sounds of Grimm when I woke up each morning in our lovely, comfortable guestroom. Rapidfire kisses made my day! Grimm was happy that we'd get another day together. Just like usual. What an amazing GIFT this was--<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #FF0000">*thank you Jess and pack Dimock!!*</span></span>


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Patti, I am so happy you are able to spend time with Grimm. It sounds like you had a great few days. I have been following your journey and I look forward to when you are reunited in your own home.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Awww I so needed a pick-me-up like this today. What a lovely thing for you to do, Jess. I'm glad Patti was able to spend Thanksgiving with such great company (both human and canine). Even better that she got to spend some time with her sweet Doofinator.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

AllieG,
Grimm is still with me. This was a spur of the moment oppurtunity that felt right.
This is why I didn't attend. Sorry! I will be there next time! Promise!
The weekend went very well, and I learned so many things! I didn't even have a chance to jump on here!
I had the best time!
Missing having someone to talk dogs to, but I think the dogs are pretty happy! 
Patti and I may have kept the pack up too late! ROFL!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

We'll excuse you if that is your reason.There be others for sure we had fun.Athena slept the whole 2 hrs home and is now curled up sleeping on the couch.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Did I hear Hampton beach????








Tha pack will be glad to be there!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Hmmmmm that would explain why there was no answer when I called.









I am SO happy that you got to spend time with Grimm!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

that is awesome!
so good to see Grimmi with his mom
good job Jess


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Very cool. Everyone looked so happy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Oh what a treat!!!

I am so happy that Grimm and Patti got to see eachother!!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Patti - What a Thanksgiving! I am so glad you got to see Grimm and I know he was thrilled to see you!

Jess - You have continued my amazement at the wonderful, WONDERFUL people of the GSD board! Thank you for being who you are.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*










What awesome pictures Patti!!!
I can tell you had so much fun, You and Grimm look just wonderful & oh so happy!!! Looks like you have made a ton of new 4 legged friends also!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

I literally had tears of joy for you and Grimm Patti! Seeing the smile on your faces and the visible connection that you two share is absolutely moving! That is truly a reminder of something to be thanful for!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Looks like a great day!

That pic of Grimm sleeping with the smile on his face.....priceless


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Oh what HAPPY PICTURES!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

wow these pics are wonderful!
Looks like everyone had a fantastic time together, this is why this board is so cool







Great people and dogs get to meet one another


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

What a wonderful thanksgiving gift to Patti. Grimmi looks so happy in those pictures at Patti's apartment.







the sea of dogs cracks me. And Frodo, sweet sweet Frodo doing what he does best, being a darling boy.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Aw what great pics & I bet a wonderful Thanksgiving.








That was so nice to do for Patti & Grimm.

What a nice looking pack of GSDs !


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Oh wow, that's so cool that you got to spend Thanksgiving with Grimm!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Absolutely wonderful that Patti and Grimm were able to get together. Those pics were great.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures. Grimm just looks so ecstatic to be with Patti! What a fantastic Thanksgiving treat. It really reminds us of what the holiday is all about. Being grateful for all our blessings in friends, family and our furry companions.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Wow, how wonderful that Patti and Grimm were able to spend Thanksgiving together!







They both look so happy. 

Thanks for opening your home to both of them!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

great pics..its good to see patti and grimm together again


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

No thanks please.
I mean it!








This was MY Thanksgiving. I am close enough for 2 souls to reconnect, it came on a Saturday night, and it just worked out.








I am the one who is grateful, for the companionship I enjoyed in the last 3 days.
To just be able to sit and talk DOG all weekend, with someone who gets it????
Priceless!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

This was a surprise that totally made my holiday!









Watching Jess apply her skill and knowledge to a surging tide of such drivey, hard dogs was amazing. They truly are a balanced pack of strong personalities, that Jess is always expertly on top of.

Grimm's fur was warm and soft, his muscles felt firm and strong, his tongue kissed gently. He smelled clean, his eyes shone and sparkled with happiness at being in the thick of things, and having his Mama right there with him.

I got an unexpected delicious turkey dinner, and felt included in the family.







My heart felt fit to burst: My Grimm, my friends, a dynamic pack, and a learning experience. What a holiday! Jess and family rock!!









It was hard to leave Grimmi, but, I am thinking that in a few weeks, if I am lucky, perhaps I can be set up to feed him-- and can thus bring him home. His kisses and warm soft snuggles gladdened my heart this weekend for sure!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Those pictures are just great. I was having a bad people day, and reading this just made me feel good. So glad Patti got to see Grimm for the holiday!!! I hope that he will be home with you soon.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

Now that is a thanksgiving!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: A Very Happy Thankgiving to Patti and Grimm!*

wonderful!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Sooo good to see these pictures. Loved the happy smiles and how Grimm was lovingly gazing at his Mama. 
Hope you are back together for good soon


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

What a great Thanksgiving for Patti and Grimm. He looks so happy to be with his mom. I just love those Momma's boys.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdNow that is a thanksgiving!


reminding us all of what we have to be thankful for


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

What a heartwarming reunion for Patti and Grimm! Absolutely beautiful! Seeing Grimm and Patti together, both smiling, and purely full of joy did my heart good!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW. That's what Thanksgiving is all about!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am so happy to see these pics and read that you were together!!! That is wonderful!!







Tears of joy!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

His loving, warm, deep caramel-colored eyes shone with such joy each morning as he rapidfire-kissed me while I still lay under the warm covers. Happy chimp-sounds of eager devotion and delight. His whole body radiated joy at us spending another day together.

My heart is still full of the memory of his happiness!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I love your writing, Patti. It just warmed my heart as I was feeling your feelings!


----------

